#    (14) >   >    1- ()  , 5/6

## Gena4ka

,     ,     25-  25-  ,  : . , . 5/6.       3 : .    . ,      .     . ,   .    (  )    , ,  ,     2            .                  ,    ,         .   25  25 -      ,        .   2   (    )   .   2 /:     . .             .
     , , , ,  .   :   .
   !    25 ../  +    .   ,   ,    (25 ..),        ,       ,    .
( :  (),  ,  ,  -,    /, ,     ,  ,    ).

----------

